# 2021 Ariens 28" Pro



## 2AriensGuy (11 mo ago)

Quick review after 1 use, but heavy storm. We got about 12" of wet heavy snow. Snowblower has a 420cc Briggs, it is good, starts great. I didn't monitor fuel usage, I will in the future. 

It threw the snow great. Just as far as my 1336DLE PRO did ( before the engine let go). It was also very controllable, I could aim & place the snow in between houses without peppering the neighbors house & windows. The jury is still out on the auto turn gearbox. In both longevity and function. I'm not sure which is better, manual operation of turning with cables & levers, or the auto turn gearbox. 

The LED light is still insufficient. But that's no big deal to me. I will add my own, that I can aim & unplug the stock one. So I am liking it so far. I would still like to see Ariens come out with a new walk behind blower that is designed from the ground up to have a 36" width and a 22hp V-twin engine, with the proper weight distribution, so it's not rear heavy.


----------

